# P02D3 Code and idle miss



## Hivolts (Nov 4, 2013)

In the last few weeks, I get a slight miss at idle as in you can feel a slight shake about every second or so. I do also notice slight movement in the rpm's. This morning I get a code P02D3 Fuel and Air Metering. Any ideas? The air filter only has 3,000 miles on it.:dunno:


----------



## diesel fan123 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi,
Mine has had the SES light come on for this many times.

"P02D2 Cylinder 4 Fuel Injector Offset Learning At Min Limit"

BMW changed injectors, DDE, Metering Valve, etc. still happens often. 
Only for injectors 2,3,4. 

The injector change did get rid of the stumble @ idle that I also had once.

But now when I get this particular code for 2,3 or 4 injector, and if the car is running well, I ignore it, as BMW has no fix at this time (for my 335d anyway). 

Seems to be a software bug and/or bus read error, not service effecting most of the time for me.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

diesel fan123 said:


> Hi,
> Mine has had the SES light come on for this many times.
> 
> "P02D2 Cylinder 4 Fuel Injector Offset Learning At Min Limit"
> ...


In 14 months and 14K miles, I had all 6 injectors replaced twice. Injector #2 and #4 were replaced four times. Today, it is at the dealer again. Would I get a new set of injectors? The car was driven less than 35 miles by the technician and 4 miles by me before another SES light again! I turned around and brought back to the dealer. I have been driving a loaner for over a week now.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

montr said:


> In 14 months and 14K miles, I had all 6 injectors replaced twice. Injector #2 and #4 were replaced four times. Today, it is at the dealer again. Would I get a new set of injectors? The car was driven less than 35 miles by the technician and 4 miles by me before another SES light again! I turned around and brought back to the dealer. I have been driving a loaner for over a week now.


Did they ever replace your DDE? I highly doubt it's your injectors after having them replaced twice.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

GreekboyD said:


> Did they ever replace your DDE? I highly doubt it's your injectors after having them replaced twice.


I did mention about the DDE but Puma case have been open and instructions from BMW is for the dealer is to replace injectors. I do not know what they will do next. Is there a cure?


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

montr said:


> i did mention about the dde but puma case have been open and instructions from bmw is for the dealer is to replace injectors. I do not know what they will do next. Is there a cure?


dde.


----------



## icanmillit (Apr 22, 2014)

Excuse my ignorance, what is dde? Mine is going in on Tuesday for the same problem. Miss on idle and p02d2.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

icanmillit said:


> Excuse my ignorance, what is dde? Mine is going in on Tuesday for the same problem. Miss on idle and p02d2.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Same thing as ECU.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## icanmillit (Apr 22, 2014)

6 new injectors. But light back on in less than ten miles. Not stumbling at idle for now anyway.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

